# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  برمج ملاحة لأوروبا Tom Tom Europe V1.9

## erbil

لكم احبائي اقوى برامح ملاحة توم توم v 1.9 لأوربا   *v1.9*  *Compatible iPhone and iPad**Maps updated* *HD Traffic*                       TomTom’s patented mapping and routing intelligence is at the core of the TomTom App. TomTom is known the world over for the accuracy and extensive coverage of its maps. TomTom maps have been rated highest in terms of quality and reliability. No mobile signal or data plan is required to browse your map and navigate to your destination. And, only TomTom offers IQ Routes, which evaluates routes based on actual traffic speeds rather than posted speed limits, and recommends the fastest route based on the time of the day.        *** KEY FEATURES ***     GET THERE FASTER AND SMARTER    - TOMTOM MAPS: Your TomTom App comes with the latest and most up-to-date map, ready to navigate.    - MAP SHARE™: Make on-the-fly changes to your own map and benefit from free, verified updates made by TomTom users every day--delivered automatically on a weekly basis and on-demand anytime you want.    - IQ ROUTES™: Only TomTom uses actual speed data collected from millions of users to accurately calculate the travel time of your route. It takes into account rush hour, traffic lights-even shopping crowds.    - HD TRAFFIC™: It's officially the quickest way through the traffic. With more accurate traffic info, wider coverage - and at least seven times more updates than anyone else - independent tests prove HD Traffic is the best way to beat the jams. Available via in-App purchase.(1)     FIND SHOPS AND BUSINESSES    - Local search powered by Google™    - Millions of pre-installed POIs     STAY SAFE    - Lane guidance for complicated interchanges    - Clear voice instructions    - Announces street names(2)    - Help me! emergency menu    - TomTom Speed Cameras (Available via in-App purchase)(1)    - Automatic music fading     MAKE THE MOST OF IPHONE    - iOS multitasking support(3)    - Navigate-to-photo(4)    - Navigate-to-contacts    - Route sharing    - Departure reminder    - Calling destination (iPhone only)     CUSTOMIZE YOUR APP    - Celebrity voices (Available via in-App purchase)    - Car symbols    - Map colors     *** MAPS COVERAGE ***    - Great Britain, the Republic of Ireland, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, France, Monaco, Italy, Malta, San Marino, the Vatican City, Spain, Portugal, Andorra, Belgium, the Netherlands, Luxemburg, Sweden, Denmark, Norway, Finland and the Canary Islands.     *** MORE INFORMATION ***    iPhone original & iPod touch require the TomTom car kit with its built-in GPS receiver. Buy the TomTom car kit: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    (1)Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for availability per country. Compatible with iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4.    (2)Announces street names comes in the following languages: English UK, Dutch, Flemish, French, German, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, Swedish, Norwegian.    (3)Continued use of GPS running in the background can dramatically decrease battery life.    (4)Photos can only be used for navigation if you have enabled Location Services in the Camera application.      TomTom Europe 1.9.pa(Official version )     وأليكم رابط      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download TomTom* 
 		                 	                 	الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                     October 26, 2011                      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Do you like this story?*  
ADVERTISEMENTS *Download TomTom*   *Download TomTom Europe 1.13*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download TomTom Italy 1.13*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download TomTom U.S. & Canada 1.12*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download TomTom U.S.A. 1.12*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download TomTom U.S. & Canada 1.11*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download TomTom Western Europe 1.10*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download TomTom Iberia 1.10*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Apple Store Link*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*        :Smile: تحياتي :Smile:

----------


## inaas

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## nokiaq

> *error 404 - page not found* 
> the page you are trying to access was not found.

 مافي برنامج يا طيب

----------


## takopine

بارك الله فيك

----------


## said96

بارك الله فيك

----------


## asrar123

شكرا

----------


## asrar123

كيف اركبه على الايفون

----------


## asrar123

ممكن الشرح اكثر للبرنامج

----------


## asrar123

الف شكر

----------


## asrar123

جزاك الله خير

----------


## asrar123

اتمنى الرد سريعا

----------

